# the afterbath wildings



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Is it just my boys or do your Havs get wild and crazy after their baths? My boys just go into a very aggressive play mode with each other--- of course this is after they have RLH and used every surface as their personal towel. But then of course when all is said and done-- they are deliciouslt squishy and soft and smell great!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh yes! Missy, I think it's very typical of the Havanese to go totally insane and race around like chickens with their heads cut off after their baths!! LOL My guys get frantic and yes, it can sometimes be a bit aggressive, but I stay close by and haven't seen anything other than total joy.

I"m sure other breeds do this, but I don't know which ones. They are such a hoot, aren't they? And yup, they do use every surface as their personal towel ! sigh.............. Ah, but it's all worth it because as you said, they are totally squishable after a bath!!!!!


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

See another thing I found out the isnt my Boo only! He seemsto be the most mischeivious and wound up after a bath? I thought baths were supposed to be relaxing? Whatever happened to Calgon take me away???


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

A resounding YES - crazy afterbath RLH from both boys!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!! DID I say "*YES*"? LOL

And this isn't just "bath" time...this is ANY time she gets wet, from a paw bath to a butt bath......she is running around like a CRAZY GIRL!!!!!! Jumping on the couches and dashing around the room..oh and did I mention how "vocal" she is during her RLH's?????? Bark bark...grumble grumble...yip! Yip!!!!!!!

haha.

My husband really cracks up when she does this. I"m pretty used to it. I'd say she is always uber hyper after a bath. I think it makes her feel really good and clean  Not to mention the "cheddar cheese" buzz she has!

Kara


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought it was just Racquet. He goes crazy running around like a madman all over the bed and house. I can barely catch him and must entice him with food to blow-dry. 
Elayne


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy did you have to remind me of what I have to go through this weekend… Riley is way overdue for a bath and he is a complete maniac if I let him loose. He gets so bad sometimes I’m afraid he’s going to hurt himself. I have tried several times to video tape it but he is so fast I cant keep the camera on him. Oh and the growling noises he makes as he’s charging through the house, boy does he like to tell me off. Then of course the mats he creates yikes. I could really use some help this weekend bathing if anyone want to see this maniac first hand please come over and help..
I have often thought of when my kitchen floor needs to be mopped just wetting Ry down, lock him in the kitchen for 30 min and I would be all set.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, definitely! I posted this once before, but here is Kubrick's crazy after bath mode:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Lina have you bathed Kubrick now that he’s lighter and can jump all over things? Don’t worry he will not be 10x’s worse as he gets older I promise…


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ECudmore said:


> I thought it was just Racquet. He goes crazy running around like a madman all over the bed and house. I can barely catch him and must entice him with food to blow-dry.
> Elayne


Elayne,

I cannot put Gucci DOWN until we've finished blow drying. Heck, I'd never be able to catch her. LOL, She will still run like a madwoman afterwards.

Lina..I love that video!

I believe Gucci "tells me off" too. LOL

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina,

That was such a cute video clip! I think there isn't a square inch of his bed that he didn't rub his little wet body on!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just love that video of Kubrick!! my guys run around the whole house doing that on every carpet, bed, couch, rug, that they can find!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

YES INDEED!!! Mine run around like they have been possessed. My after bath video is #125 at this thread
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1627&highlight=2000+posts


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My 3 go nuts after a bath or anytime they get wet! They turn into little terriers on crack!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> They turn into little terriers on crack!


ound:ound:ound:

You are FUUUNNNYY!!!!!!! LOL

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

All mine do the same thing, thats why i try not to bathe all at the same time. THey just go nuts. Its so funny to watch. Tripp will go crazy too after even just a paw or butt wash like Gucci girl!


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

OH SO FAMILIAR! You are right, even a little butt rinse will result in the 'crazies'. Also, when we're at our lake, getting any part of him wet will make him run like a madman up and down and up and down the shore, then he'll chase his tail, run some more, etc.... At home, he runs and runs until he finally digs at the sofa and curls up on his favorite royal pillow. 

Carol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Snobunnie, that is one wild and crazy Hav you have on your avatar!!! LOL It's adorable!

I love that clip, Lina and get the same thing here with my two. They do run everywhere as well as rub themselves like crazy, though. I get them up on the counter to comb and blow dry (a little bit) but they get several breaks because I know they are itching to get going. lol

I rarely wash them both the same day, but did that last week and boy, it was wild here for at least 30-40 minutes. They slept like logs afterwards though. hehehe


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I just found this thread! Every dog I have owned did the same. It's so funny to watch! I especially like using every piece of furniture and rug as their own personal napkin and towel


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy does the run like heck and then jumps up and down at desk in the kitchen - that is where I keep her treats. She always thinks she deserves a treat after a bath.

I normally take her to the groomers but every now and then I give her a bath at home in between times.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

It is funny that I saw this today of all day's. I gave all four of my furbabies their bath's today. The Yorkies took it well and settled down on the heated towel's to dry off. The Hav's went wild. Ran outside right away then.........Katie knocked over Titan right into a pile of fresh poop. YUCK. Second bath time for little Titan. He didn't like it one bit but did settle down after that. Guess he was scared if he had any fun after the second one there would be a third bath. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad to hear this is normal. But do you with more than one-- do they play and growl at each other a little more aggressively after their baths?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yes Jillee does this as well.....although all the dogs I have had do this as well!!! It is very funny to watch!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Hailey does too! Except she also has to run out through the doggy door, and, naturally, "dry off" in the dirt(needless to day, the baths before shows she dosnt leave the grooming table until she is as dry as a bone!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy said:


> Glad to hear this is normal. But do you with more than one-- do they play and growl at each other a little more aggressively after their baths?


Yes, mine do. They are sooooo hyper after a bath and their growling is louder. I'm not sure why! I mean, it's just water and shampoo for crying out loud!! LOL ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's been raining here so everything is wet. With the leaves on the ground, it compounds the problem. So, I put on their sweatshirts to try to keep them as dry as possible. I knew their feet would be wet, though. So, I had a towel by the door when we can in. They ran in the house, each took an end of the towel and off they went. They don't need a bath to be wild, they just need to see a towel. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, that is hilarious! ound:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

It's been wet and yucky here too these last few days, although blessedly we saw the sun today, finally! 

Anyway, Tessa doesn't need a full bath to get the wildings, just a paw bath will do! So funny!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

HA! My Havs are like wind-up toys gone wild after a bath! I really have to watch them in the yard though, as they tend to want to roll on the one microscopic stink spot they can find!!

BTW..does anyone have issues with anal glands??? Even though I have them expressed
they can still get stinky if they get stressed (ie Vet visit). I carry babywipes around and have just recently found a waterless shampoo that is Mango sceanted foam ...
I'm open to all de-stinking methods


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Absolutely !!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Mine too! In fact when my girls are in season they will show little or no interest at all but boy the minute you give them a bath....Wooee! It's date night and you cant keep them apart! I guess they just like to wait until they are all gussied up for each other. 
One time I had spent hours on Boscoe and I let him out to potty and he went straight for the newly rained on planter box. Oh MY God! He was so covered in dirt that he couldnt even open his little eyes. Sqwinting and sneezing! What a mess!I should have taken a picture but he was so misserable, poor thing! 

~Brandy


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is some video of Squirt yesterday. This is after her bath, before she was brushed or dried. It is in three parts because every time I thought she was finished, she started up again. Notice that she has a hard time getting any traction on our tile floors.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Peg, Squirt's so cute! Thanks for sharing. I loved that look on Squirt's face near the end of the first video...it was as if she was looking at you thinking "why are you taping this?", lol!

And what's with the "digging to China"?? Tessa does that very same thing, sometimes at night when she goes in her crate to sleep. My Sheltie also did it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cute videos!

Gucci is a digger! I particularly dislike when she tries to dig right at my side on MY blankets/hip/stomach. lol, I'd like to think she's just trying to get me all 'comfy', but thats highly unlikely! lol

Uh oh...she is way too interested in the Christmas tree right now! lol

She got a bath this morning, but her RLH was short lived,she was just too tired after our long, busy weekend.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: Smart cookie going to hide under the bed..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Squirt is too cute and funny!! lol She's a tiny thing, isn't she? Her coloring is much darker wet than dry. She's a pretty girl!


----------

